# One more week to wait for my Easter Bunny Doeling...



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So here is Pixie Dust... I went and saw her today, and she will be ready to come home with me next weekend! She is very fine boned and petite..
so she needed to stay with mom at least 10 weeks.. I am SO looking forward to getting her next weekend.. She is my 50th birthday present.. "to me, from me... always the right color, always the right size!"


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What a perfect Birthday present. Happy early Birthday! She is adorable!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very pretty, congrats, and nice Birthday presesnt.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Ya...now theres a present you arnt going to exchange! HeHe


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's adorable!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She's a pretty girl! Congrats! :wink:


----------

